# Polishing windshield



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

So my windshield has 44 years of scratches, water deposits, calcium, chips and wiper marks... I need it cleaned up. I ordered some discs from CCD and some Griots polish (not fine polish) niether is tough enough to really do the job, although, the Griots is SLOWLY removing the water stains. I ordered powdered Cerium Oxide today and plan to mix a slurry and polish for countless hours. Anyone done this? Results, input, help!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

FlambeauHO said:


> So my windshield has 44 years of scratches, water deposits, calcium, chips and wiper marks... I need it cleaned up. I ordered some discs from CCD and some Griots polish (not fine polish) niether is tough enough to really do the job, although, the Griots is SLOWLY removing the water stains. I ordered powdered Cerium Oxide today and plan to mix a slurry and polish for countless hours. Anyone done this? Results, input, help!


Upon talking to 2 glass professionals in my area and my dealers auto body guy all state that polishing deep scratches out of a windshield is a bad idea as it will alter your view looking out. Kind of looking through a bottle appearing convex distorting your vision. I learned this when I took my T/A to have scratches removed from the windshield wiper scratching the glass by the buffoon that owned the car previous. None of the 3 would touch it. I too see those repair kits and was tempted myself but having 3 different places tell me the same I decided not to chance it myself, not on the front windshield. I decided to err on the side of caution.


----------



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

I was told that if you run your finger nail over the glass and gets caught, it's time to replace the glass. Just like GTO Judge says heavy polishing will cause distortion. I picked up a brand new tinted windshield for my 65 GTO for about $200.00. I was lucky as I was passing through Minneapolis and picked mine up and saved a lot of shipping.


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

This stuff works good for cleaning/polishing stains...

No Touch


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

I was going to do the scratch removal, but instead just had the glass doctor replace my windshield and gasket. They buy the glass and install it cheaper than I could replace buy the replacement windshield and gasket. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I've done some of this over the years, with mixed results. Bottom line is, if you DO distort the glass by trying to get the deep stuff out, you are out nothing, as it needed replacement anyway....I'd go for it and see if it works out, personally.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Already ordered the ceridium oxide, and I agree, nothing to lose. Already used the discs and Griots. Discs were useless, Griots works very well on the LIGHT stuff. Will report soon...


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

Any word? I would test o a rear quarter window so to minimize possible additional scratches. 


Sent from my ADR6425LVW using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Polished the whole windshield, in short, it works well. I spent about two hours, should have spent 6-8 but I got tired. Nothing is going to remove chips but visibility overall is substantially better. Pics will not be an accurate depiction but I'll post a couple. I ordered bags of red powder called cerium oxide and mixed with water to desired texture, couldn't have been easier. Patience patience patience buffing at medium speed (1800 or less) cost was 4 dollars per 2oz bag, 1 bag did my windshield with leftovers. I used a soft pad and medium to hard pressure and experienced NO scratching. I would say you would be hard pressed (no pun intended) to really scratch a window with this...pics make it look better than it is but overall it saved my window, dont waste your time trying to hand buff...


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

may give it a try, mine are just dingy for the most part, whole car needs a color sand with the dynabride and good buff as i did it by hand a little to late after paint cured. Lookin good Flambeau should be show ready by spring...:cheers


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks Brian! I'm just trying to get it ready for the long drive up to OUR new shop  
The the C.O will definitely help, got mine on eBay, let me know if you need a link.


----------

